# Rick Roll Wii Game



## DoubleD45 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was bored and I made this one day, enjoy! lol


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 30, 2008)

I don;t understand of the point.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 31, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> I don;t understand of the point.


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## alex (Jul 31, 2008)

Makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 31, 2008)

Ugh, that's HIDEOUS!

Looks like it was done by a 5 year old


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 31, 2008)

They need that song on rock band. If Timmy and GlaDOS can be on there so can he!


----------



## Prime (Jul 31, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I don;t understand of the point.


----------



## Dylaan (Jul 31, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 31, 2008)

MSPaint, creating horrible things since 1985.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 31, 2008)

Needs less MSpaint and more GIMP/Photoshop


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dylaan said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emirof (Jul 31, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> Dylaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleD45 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL


----------



## sjones900 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Pyrofyr (Aug 3, 2008)

Learn to use fonts. Seriously, do it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 3, 2008)

You fail, you should have made the title 'Check out this awesome upcoming Wii game!'


----------



## science (Aug 3, 2008)

Wait, you made this? Are you sure you didn't steal the image from EB Games or something? If you seriously made this, someone has to hire you for boxart


----------



## Jasonage (Aug 4, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> Dylaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 4, 2008)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> They need that song on rock band. If Timmy and GlaDOS can be on there so can he!


They have it in Singstar XD
can't remember which version, but it came with my PS2


----------



## Jax (Aug 4, 2008)

How so I see again?!


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

Dylaan said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2008)

Fail.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 9, 2008)

I feel like killing myself now.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 9, 2008)

So many trolls in here...


----------

